
Are you an IT pro? It's no longer safe to bet your career on Microsoft - narad
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2012/11/06/dont_bet_on_microsoft/
======
joshbaptiste
It wasn't safe the minute my local supermarket cashier told me he was MCSE
2000 certified a couple of years ago.

